# Reminder Giga-Chad is a real person



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 17, 2019)

Since some people are new to this, the term giga-chad was first used for Ernest Khalimov, the ultimate chad, a video game character.

So stop calling every prettyboy Chico gigachad, gigachad is perfection.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 17, 2019)

He’s a morph made by this guys girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 17, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He’s a morph made by this guys girlfriend


autism detected


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 17, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> autism detected


It’s true


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 17, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> It’s true


I know lol, seriously you think someone would really look like that.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 17, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> autism detected








It’s her ideal man basically


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> View attachment 138881
> 
> 
> It’s her ideal man basically


jfl at this subhuman


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 17, 2019)

hes fake. but the blackpill is that the nigga aint far from looking like him.


----------

